# DCY R32 PRO Time Attack Car



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi

For those who don't know the car this is what it looked like last year.










It is my own personal road/track car but developments for the 2008 Time Attack series saw the car transform towards a full out track car. We are trying to get the car as light as possible, I am not to sure off the lightest Skyline but I have not seen another as developed as this one. Having missed the first round with the GTR it's all systems go to get it ready for round 2 at Knockhill.

The car has been stripped down and chopped up till there was virtually nothing left then we fitted a full roll cage and strengthened the chassis up. Here are a few photo's taken today. We are fitting all the body panels, hopefully to have it in colour in just under 2 weeks.
































































The car will be 8inches wider; this photo might give you a better idea of how wide it will be.



















Hours of planning have gone into designing the car with everything in mind; the whole of the car will be flat bottomed, running cooling ducts to tank, brakes, box etc. The engine will be coming from our drag car, 2.8 HKS stroker, T04Z producing approx 850hp :bowdown1: 

I aim to keep this thread up to date as much as I can with plenty of photos.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Looking good George mate :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Will be Fantastic when she is done.

Did you mean a T51 spl turbo for 850 bhp??? The little t04z wont produce that sort of power.

I thought the rules in the Time Attack stated that you should contain the full chassis no tube frame??? George i am not being funny mate i just need to know.


Mick


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

No I mean T04Z it was worked out on the fuel cycle.
I will get an acurate bhp figure when it's dyno'd 


As for the the chassis, it's not tube'd. thats just a roll cage really Mick. 

The rules state...

Vehicles must retain the original chassis/body and if the chassis/body is to be altered in any way the alterations must be submitted for pre-approval to the Time Attack technical.
Has been and it's ok

No tube frame vehicles or tube frame chassis extensions are permissible unless part of the OEM structure as defined in points.
It's not a chassis tube frame, all OEM structure points standard

Space frame chassis of any description are not permitted, additional triangulation and bracing of suspension turret/mounting points is allowed.
It's not a space frame but it has got traingulations & bracing to mounting points.

I'd show a better photo of the interior so you can understand but I don't want to give too much away :smokin:


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

Its all been done to TA regs mick


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

8" wider!!

what kit will that be then?


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

Dcy

I think you may hit a problem getting to run in TA with your new tube frame floor. there was a guy last year from scotland that was kicked out of TA for his cosworth having some tube work. BTW it had nothing like the amount you have.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Barrie said:


> Its all been done to TA regs mick


Great news.

Car will look the daddy.


Forgot to say TOTB George????????

Mick


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

It has all been talked through with the organisers of TA - we didnt just go ahead with this without running it by the officials


----------



## Lag Monster (Aug 16, 2007)

I think TA banned Andy gallachers Cosworth because he kicked everyones arse at knockhill the year before lol


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

'Kin ell george you dont do things by halves do you !
That's a serious piece of kit you've made and I will defo be comin to a few races this year to watch the action

Was gutted I missed out on entry this year but i wouldn't have been much competition for you against that ! 

Can I please call dibs on a passenger seat ride in that during setup ?


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

****in awesome!! 

Rob


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

GeorgeGTR said:


>


BTW, what wheels are those. They look rather skinny.

Bring it to Japan for the Tsukuba Lap Battle later this year! (Dec)


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

hyrev said:


> BTW, what wheels are those. They look rather skinny.
> Bring it to Japan for the Tsukuba Lap Battle later this year! (Dec)


Don't knock the wheels to you have tried em  

I'd love to come over to Japan with it but it costs too much money, sponsors needed for that


----------



## FnMTEAM (Mar 14, 2006)

Yep if memory serves Andrew Gallachers car was banned for having a tubed frame at the front ,im sure the boys in Scotland will look forwad to seeing the finished article at Knockhill .i also remember one of the managment team at TA telling me that that no tubes were to be used at all ,has there been a rule change ??


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

FNMTEAM, I don't want to sound rude and I cannot comment on others cars as I have not seen them but as I already answered questions regarding the rules will post them again... 






GeorgeGTR said:


> The rules state...
> 
> Vehicles must retain the original chassis/body and if the chassis/body is to be altered in any way the alterations must be submitted for pre-approval to the Time Attack technical.
> Has been and it's ok
> ...


Can we step away from the rules now and get back on topic regards the cars build.

George


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Well done George, the car looks bloody mental all ready. What colour will you be painting it ? and how wide can you go regarding wheels, there is quite a bit of space to fill out in the arches :chuckle: 










Smokey :smokin:


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Smokey 1 said:


> Well done George, the car looks bloody mental all ready. What colour will you be painting it ? and how wide can you go regarding wheels, there is quite a bit of space to fill out in the arches :chuckle:
> 
> Smokey :smokin:



Cheers buddy  There is plenty of room under the arches your right, I am running a 11" Image Wheel with 315/30/18's on. That should get me more traction than I was getting last year.

As for colour it's going silver. I have thought hard about this and tbh it's the hardest choice yet. Keeping the car the same as last year, it will just look like it's taken a course of steroids over the winter :chuckle: 

George


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Well Done George, massive undertaking 

As for 850hp on a T04z.....errrm cough cough.....

Keep up the good work!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

bkvj said:


> 8" wider!!
> 
> what kit will that be then?


.....


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

bkvj said:


> .....


Sorry, it's veilside



and Pete, I will let you know when we go testing at Croft!


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

NICE :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

I heard that you were making some changes... but that takes the p1ss :bowdown1:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

GeorgeGTR said:


> Sorry, it's veilside


:smokin:, looks pretty nice on the XS power one ( i believe they use the same kit dont they?)


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

GeorgeGTR said:


> I am running a 11" Image Wheel with 315/30/18's on.


Only 11's?! Weak.. weak I say! I can get 11's under my R324 arches and they're nowhere near as wide as that lol! Get some 13's on the rears!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

GeorgeGTR said:


> Cheers buddy  That should get me more traction than I was getting last year.
> 
> George


Depends on the weather lol. Wide tyres no good in the snow:chuckle:


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

sideways.taff said:


> Only 11's?! Weak.. weak I say! I can get 11's under my R324 arches and they're nowhere near as wide as that lol! Get some 13's on the rears!


Yes but I still want the car to get around a track. Not ruling it out as car proggression is always on the cards  
They are 12" wide from outside to outside :chuckle:


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Way the coolest car in the TA this year George.:smokin: :bowdown1: 

Let me know when your going to Croft for testing, I _*need*_ to be there to see this thing move.:chuckle: 

Best of luck getting her ready for round 2.

Andy.


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Glad you chose the veilside kit - it's the nicest wide arch kit I've yet seen.

Butuz


----------



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

looks like the same bodykit i have bro ..


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

redman_2 said:


> looks like the same bodykit i have bro ..



Your right mate it is  do you remember me asking you question on your track thread :chuckle: 


Cheers Andy, plenty has gone into the development so far but there is so much more to do I will update this thread as we go. I will let you know when it's at croft, although I would like a little practice behind closed doors :squintdan


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

looking good george,, now get of the forum and get some work done on it:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: bernie


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hay George, is that the car that I have got the door from?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

shit the bed :O

speed hole galore


----------



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

redman_2 said:


> looks like the same bodykit i have bro ..


oh yeh man , i forgot about that


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Just been getting the rest of the pannels lined up today.



















Should have it in primer by tomorrow evening


----------



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

awesome dude, youre gonna really love the outcome of it man , as u can see it totally changes the look of an r32 , im happy to one a few very few r32's with that veilside bodykit on it , i take it you have xs engineering's one in the US right? welcome to the club i guess,


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Super wide rear wheels seam to be this years trend.

I see RK is running 325's on the rear.


----------



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

got a new wing on mine , new wheels coming soon too , wider and bigger, hope im not stealing ur thread here bro .


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

GeorgeGTR said:


> Sorry, it's veilside


Get the real thing and I hope you get the Evolution-III rear bumper too  










Its been recently put back into production too. Im quite excited about this car and yourself and Barrie will have an amazing pair of cars to compete with :smokin:


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

Thats looking good George, cant wait to see it run.

Glad you done the gentleman thing as we spoke of in December about running in Pro, im sire you will give the rest of the gang a run for their money.

TommyF, Gallacher was refused entry because his car was/is a full on space frame car.

Georges car isnt.

Absoultely wicked and just an indication on how the whole scene is moving on!

Well done mate


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow George what an absolute stunner!
I LOVE the tubing on the underside of the car. 
You realy drilled holes in all the sheetmetal available, love it.

Can't wait to see the rest of the build up.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

That has some really hardcore lightening, I have never seen chassis legs or the top rail lightened like that before. It looks awsome just hope you haven't gone to far with it and its wont bend in use as you only appear to have one tube going to the strut top and that in bending.

Did you run any tubes up the chassis legs to pick up the suspension mounting points?


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

> japracer MK2
> Thats looking good George, cant wait to see it run.
> 
> Glad you done the gentleman thing as we spoke of in December about running in Pro, im sire you will give the rest of the gang a run for their money.
> ...


Cheers Rob  




David said:


> That has some really hardcore lightening, I have never seen chassis legs or the top rail lightened like that before. It looks awsome just hope you haven't gone to far with it and its wont bend in use as you only appear to have one tube going to the strut top and that in bending.
> 
> Did you run any tubes up the chassis legs to pick up the suspension mounting points?



Yes we did, the back end will be totally rigid and strong, We could of gone over the top on the front too but wanted to keep wieght down and what we have got is plenty enough  We don't want to show too much of the inside at this point but once some of the secret bits are covered up you will get plenty of inside shots.


Hugo

I drilled holes in everything. Cost me a fortune in drill bits and hole cutters :chuckle:


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Ed. said:


> Get the real thing and I hope you get the Evolution-III rear bumper too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same wings & quarters but I don't like the rear bumper. Keeping the standard one but it will be unrecognisable :smokin:


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Why space frame the floor? Surely the weight will be roughly the same? Or is to get a more rigid floor?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

tubes will be more rigid than the OE floor....


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Just an observation from someone whose dayjob is lightweight structual design...........

There's some critical areas between the screen and front strut tops that appear to have a few too many holes for my liking. I think your front end torsional stiffness may suffer. I don't see enough tubing in there yet to make up for the loss in strength in this area.


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

Most input on the structual side has come from our mechanic who spent 12 years building james thomsons touring car shells - he hasnt missed anything believe me


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

OK - I'll reserve judgement till we see the finished article - looks great so far anyway. Bet you can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

lightspeed said:


> OK - I'll reserve judgement till we see the finished article - looks great so far anyway. Bet you can't wait to see it finished.


Yeah looking forward to see how it handles


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Quick little update for you.......

My wheels arrived this morning after been custom made. 










nice dish on them



















Took these late afternoon.














































the car will now be in colour :clap: 


This is what my bumper looks like now ed.










Wont be long till the engine is now!!


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

GeorgeGTR said:


> This is what my bumper looks like now ed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, this will be Europes version of the XS Power car, which incidently wears VeilSide aero, as its VERY aerodynamic, not just chavvy


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Ok guys a little update.....

The shell is now finished. All painted and ready for the rebuild. I will be collecting it today and taking it back to the workshop. The rest of the pannels, bumpers, bonnet, doors, wings etc will be ready at the end of the week.




























Let the fun begin :clap:


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Looks stunning mate........


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Well done George the car now looks stunning, will be awesome once finished. Are you trying to blind the cars following you ?
Here's to a sunny Knockhill  











ps you need to buy a bigger phone  



Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Cheers for comments guys!!


Thats not my phone smokey, it's baz's lol. Mine is much bigger so I didn't use it! ha ha ha


Only kidding there the same size I think (I am not that bad)

George


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Just been & picked the car up today. Grabbed a couple of shots. 

The car's now in the workshop ready to start gaining some weight :nervous: 





































First thing on the list is the subframes, which will be getting lighter and will be stonger, I am not using my rear subframe at all I have another one without the Hicas setup.


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

Norris's car is the bogey, this 1 shall be named the teabag - as its full of holes


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Ed. said:


> Norris's car is the bogey, this 1 shall be named the teabag - as its full of holes



Come on ed, Simons cars looks like a bogey, mine is nothing like a tea bag!

Granted It may look like one at the moment but once it's built up :clap: 

I call it Keiko (it's japanese :thumbsup: )


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

I thought more

DCWIDE 







Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

Sweet jesus thats going to be awesome!


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Smokey 1 said:


> DCWIDE



:chuckle: Quality


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

looking good all painted !!

so when do i get to come and take a look at the beast take shape then ?


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

update : been working on the subframes, start at the bottom & work up  

Stripped the subframes down, they were is great condition. Cleaned, degreece'd them and a good rub down, then a new coat of paint. The front subframe is now ready for rebuild.

Trial fitted the rear bumper (ed, I like it, much prefer it to standard & the veilside one) Getting ready to fit rear & quarter windows. 

All the door rubbers & trim is now fitted. It is now underway!














































There is so much left to do!


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

But it's going to be worth it in the end George.

It's just sooooooooooooooo wide!

Andy.


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

yes I know, thats the thought that keeps me going on it, I am so looking forward to fitting the wheels and seeing the car on it's feet!


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

i have just got mine total stripped today only stuff to come out is windows and i looked at it and thought O SHIT when i looked at it as there is so much work to do never mind the extra work you have had with shell etc.

so i can fully appreciate your thoughts, but as you say as soon as wheels go on etc will start looking like things are coming together.
i can see it being one of those senarios where it looks like things arent coming to gether and it feels like forever than all of a sudden it will be almost there and the excitement will kick in a full tilt.

is looking good, looking forward to seeing it roll. :thumbsup: 

good luck dude


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

Andy Hornsby said:


> But it's going to be worth it in the end George.
> 
> It's just sooooooooooooooo wide!
> 
> Andy.


and should be sooooooooo light , expecting a lot lighter than dcy evo which will be good going , looking forward to it 

few more pics now on the website too - DCY EUROPE - Japanese Import & Export Specialists - service, repair & tuning


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Ok guys an update, Car was knocked a back few days due to work load & my bad back  

It's starting to all come togther so to speak, all looms are built, engine & box are ready to go back in. We still have plenty of custom parts manufature & fit but we are getting there. Not allot of photo's this time round apart from the finished subframe :thumbsup: 





































This is now on the car.


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Bloody hell I thought I was cutting it fine! And mines all running, Knockhill i only next weekend!!


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

There is still plenty of work to do on the car and most of all a further very long testing & development setup, but evrything is ready to go and it's all new so it shouldn't be all bad :thumbsup: 

I like your sig btw


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

How's it coming along George?

Andy.


----------



## etikoner (Apr 14, 2007)

coming out awesome. 

i was weary about the wide body kit, but it looks great. 

love the amount of fabrication going in to this.


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Awesome build thread!!


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks Guys!

Ok update.

We have been really busy and unable to proceed with the car over the last 2 weeks. I have finished both sub frames and fitted those, the flat floor is now cut and all fitted, everything is here & ready to go. We are closing the workshop doors for 1 week combine that with a few 10 o’clock finishes and it should have DCWIDE running.

Here are a few more pics, I will get some more tomorrow.

bling'ed up the rear diff slightly :thumbsup: 









One sand blasted "light weight" sub frame :thumbsup: 









Front sub frame fitted, I like the clean, new look









That’s what I have got under there  









Work of art  









I still need to take the wheels and tyres to have them fitted, I should have the car sat on them soon trial fitted  (looking forward to that) 
New Looms are built and ready to be fitted, so the light is getting closer :thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

That looks 'kin awesome George.



opcorn:


----------



## etikoner (Apr 14, 2007)

holy crap. thats insane.


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

etikoner said:


> holy crap. thats insane.



Boosted & etikoner thanks for your comments.


It should be more insane when it's finished, we have a few nice trick bits yet to fit :clap:


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

That's one proper build :thumbsup:
Keep us informed...


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

WOW!!!!!! Mate that is awesome!!!

You will cry your eyes out if it is pissing it down and you are out driving it! It is so clean now.

Amazing work, keep us updated.


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Who said I will be out in the wet :runaway:


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

looking good dude cannot wait to see it up and running :thumbsup:


----------



## PH_Motorsports (Oct 16, 2007)

Awesome ! 
Cant wait to see the final outcome


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Update:

I Had a good day on the car & took plenty of photos.

Fitted the rear subframe


















I have found a couple of places where the painter missed, easy done when it wasn't on a spit so I wont moan at him! I will get some paint and do the areas tomorrow. 


















Once I'd fitted the rear hubs & drive shafts I went off to this place....









and come back with these 
Front








Rear










Couldn't wait to get them fitted on the car to check them.









I got these custom made off a dodgy template over the phone, through a friend :lol: So I was eager to check the fittment. Backs are perfect I couldn't of ordered a better fit myself  Front are slightly wide.


















It's not an issue as the wider the better for me, the car isn't set up I just stuck everything back on :goingmad: TBH it's too wide to get away with but I have a cracker of a plan


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Last shot from inside, this gives a good idea to how wide it is.









As the wheels was on and we had to turn the car around to fit the engine, out it rolled.

:headbang2

Fat arse

















I love them back quarters.
































































:chuckle:


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW!!  What a tyre :chuckle:

That's mad man! I love it.


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Fantastic build:thumbsup: What size are those tyres?


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

wow just wow

i looooove the wide arch look of everything!

awesome project! you have got to love TA! Wish i was silly rich to be able to do it! haha


----------



## HKSR33 (May 28, 2008)

holy moly thats one fat kitten. 13 inches???

oh and the cars mega wide too.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

GeorgeGTR said:


> It's not an issue as the wider the better for me, the car isn't set up I just stuck everything back on :goingmad: TBH it's too wide to get away with but I have a cracker of a plan




4.2 degrees on the front camber George, should see those wheels tuck into the arches rather nice.

Hope you know where to get a 2 meter wide rear wing, anything smaller would look lost

Looking good, can tell a mile away the amount of time and effort that has gone into this project












Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. 

Anybody remember the old Hamlet cigar ads with the Carlos Fandango car?
Just wow!


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys, the tyres are 315/30/18's.

John, I don't think I will get them wheels under them arches, but I have a master plan!!!!


----------



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

coming together really nice man


----------



## overspent (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow Awesome work there guys ...nice to see a proper enthusiasts car going to the limits profesionaly... 

great stuff 

:bowdown1:


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Cheers guys  I just got back from working on the car all night. It is starting to come together this week getting a good head start In for next week :squintdan 

Just started building the loom & pipework to the back end.


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Got the tank placement worked out, just deciding which way is the best to run the fuel lines.









All the windows are ready to be bonded in.









Front looms still need more cutting out, this is what we are down to now.









This is not even half the loom we chopped out.









Engine loom. (trying to keep the engine bay as bare as possible.









Front doors all made up & fitted.




































Everyday the car is moving on I am quietly confident of making Olten Park :bowdown1:


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm enjoying this every step off the way!
:thumbsup:


----------



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

sweet, can u do mine next , hehe :bowdown1:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Looking good George. :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 


Mick


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Brilliant stuff George, hope you make it to Oulton Park. Would be great to see DCWIDE on it's first outing :bowdown1: 






Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Nice one George,

Great to see the progress you are making.

I am going to start my loom in the near future, it looks like a nightmare of a job.

Keep up the good work.

Cheers

Hugh


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

It does look good George.

What's the crack with the windows? (Excuse the pun!). Do they have to be glass? I'm sure you're after as much weight saving as possible. Just wondering.

Andy.


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Fair play George, that is one awesome build. Good luck


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

freakazoid3 said:


> I'm enjoying this every step off the way!
> :thumbsup:


You and me both  





m6beg said:


> Looking good George. :bowdown1: :bowdown1:
> 
> 
> Mick


Cheers Mick, I have got my second wind, I wanting to see this build finished.





ShaggyR32GTR said:


> Fair play George, that is one awesome build. Good luck


Cheers shag, it got bigger than I expected :chuckle: 



Andy Hornsby said:


> It does look good George.
> 
> What's the crack with the windows? (Excuse the pun!). Do they have to be glass? I'm sure you're after as much weight saving as possible. Just wondering.
> 
> Andy.


Hi Andy, There plastic/lexen windows, only the windscreen needs to be glass. You get a good weight saving form them.  





Hugh Keir said:


> Nice one George,
> 
> Great to see the progress you are making.
> 
> ...


The loom is a pain in the arse, firstly because I don't know the first thing about electrics & second, there is so much loom  I am wanting to move the front fuse box to inside the car & remove ALL dash loom.




Smokey 1 said:


> Brilliant stuff George, hope you make it to Oulton Park. Would be great to see DCWIDE on it's first outing :bowdown1:
> 
> Smokey :smokin:


I am aiming at coming lets say that, I don't want to jinx things by saying anything different. I can see the end of the build now closing in :smokin: 




redman_2 said:


> sweet, can u do mine next , hehe :bowdown1:


Once this one is finished & tested yes :thumbsup:


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

george
did you get the windows done by that company in york? i want a set for my 3door.
car looks awesome mate, well done

lee


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Quick update on the car, well the front wheels tbh, I said I had a plan!

I would like to say a big thanks to Gary from Jap Salon (Japsalon) for his offer this evening. I originally got the fenders from Gary and since they don't cover my front wheels (as my wheels are now wider than I was going to run) we need to extend the extensions :chuckle: 

Gary has offered to come up rework my front wings making them wider & allot more sexy'er. Thanks Gazza and I love your plan, Top Bloke :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

If anyone is interested in these fender kits contact gazza as he has them In Stock!


Monday is the start of the full week build !! You should see the job list  


This is a box of bits I don't need, let me know if you see anything you fancy.


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

skylinelee said:


> george
> did you get the windows done by that company in york? i want a set for my 3door.
> car looks awesome mate, well done
> 
> lee


No I got them from Plastic4performance! They are a perfect fit.
Give them a call tell them I sent you


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

Make sure to weigh everything that has been removed before you dispose/sell them on, Im very curious to see how much weight can be lost for a circuit car with full rollcage etc


----------



## swanny2k (Feb 21, 2005)

George...

Give me a bell if your working on it this weekend and i'll come give you a hand.

Swanny


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Ed. said:


> Make sure to weigh everything that has been removed before you dispose/sell them on, Im very curious to see how much weight can be lost for a circuit car with full rollcage etc


Too late for that, it's been stripped down a few times since I got Imported it 2 years ago. I have been weighing things as they come out, like the whole floor for example. All I can do is base the car at 1480kg and see what it is when finished. I will be taking the scales to TOTB with me 2 :chuckle:


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

::: UPDATE :::


Just got back home now, so chilling with a cuppa before bed  

Got plenty done today.

Altered the manifold & then opened a box to reveal this









So the first thing we did was this, to check a few things :thumbsup: 









Got the servo's fitted (always the first step to rubuilding the engine bay)









When I get some more money I will fit an aftermarket pedal box but for now these will do.









Got a bit creative last thing tonight and after painting the Brake servo support brace black we added some silver speckles by accident at first but the end result was impressive :clap: 


















So I speckled the steering rack too  









Thanks to this ugly guy I now have lots of very clean parts to refit to the car, highly recommend his cleaning skills  









This was the end result of the box, taken just as I was locking up. Bloody big B*****d :nervous: 









And here is the first shot of the motor  









See you all this time tomorrow night !


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Great project mate. Your car is mental. I cant wait to see how much it weights when finished. The front end is like swiss cheese  Hopefully this car will keep up with the Roger Clarke scooby.


----------



## etikoner (Apr 14, 2007)

looks nice..

keep it up!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Goerge a couple of questions if you dont mind?
Firstly do you have any pics of how much you had to cut away of the rear end before you fitted the new rear arches, id be interested in how you did it and how you're going to finish it off inside the wheel arches?
Also your arches seem to have the bolts that hold them on exposed, i presume you've done that incase you need to replace a wing some time in the future? (whilst racing):nervous: 
I was wondering how you would blend them in if you wanted to make them look more factory?
Beautiful project mate, cant wait to see the finished thing!
:thumbsup: 
Cheers buddy
Bob


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Madden said:


> The front end is like swiss cheese


:chairshot  

Cheers for comments guys, I have just got but didn't have time to take any photos today sorry, I will make up for it tomorrow.


Bob,
I have a photo yes, just been looking, it's in a folder somewhere.
It all depends on how much you want to cut out.

The quality of the fenders is awesome, really nice and rigid and a perfect fit, which makes life much eaiser. Gary from Japsalon who supplied the kit is fitting one to his road/track going R32. Gary @ Japsalons wide R32 and he never cut much out. Once you offer a fender up it becomes more simple. I however have cut a much as I can, mine is about 1" lower than the bolts.
The inside of the arches will be finished in ally and just rolled, proberbly have to put it on the shrinker stretcher!
It would be easy to make these a flush fit, not sure if Gary is doing that on his or not, there was talk of it, until I told him is car would become a she, only she's have smooth edges  
Hope that helps!!

George


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Thats perfect George mate, just what i was after and thanks for the link to Gary's car, hadnt seen that before!:clap: 
Nice one buddy.
:thumbsup: 
Bob


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

*Got finished a bit later tonight, taking these photos for you guys*

It's starting to take shape now  I will make this quick as I need to go to bed :runaway: 


Engine & box ready to go in, all engine bay is prep'd for the heavy lump :shy: 

Which leads me onto this photo, a good first polishing session on the engine bay........ Oh yes :bowdown1: Notice the new engine loom exit.




































Thanks to these guys, Danny & Laura. The polish crew !!









You will notice in that last photo the front windows are now in and fitted.
Plenty of thought has gone into the door design to save even more weight.


















The fit at the top is perfect (better than factory ) These windows will not pop out! I love the look of them with the original top trim, makes them look right!


















The magic behind the door. 









What it looks like from inside.









Last couple random shots, the prop is now mounted and should all be conected tomorrow if we get some parts.


















Thats all folks, see you tomorrow night :clap:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Great work George, looks like you might be ready for oulton park :clap: 
Where abouts did you get the doors from?








Smokey


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

You need to be very careful here George...........this car is simply going to be far too go to take on track mate!! Your going to be too worried to give it the beans!!!!!!

It's one cool project.

Andy.


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

The doors are from Gary @ Jap salon.

Don't you worry Andy, I will give it the beans


----------



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)

Looking really good now Jamie :bowdown1:


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

It's that time again, The buildis going good but it's endless !!

Since Monday 7:30am I have done 60 hours and had 15 hours sleep and it's still not finished :bawling: 

Ok first up, Engine in, we dropped the back end onto standard GTR wheels (look good don't they :chuckle: ) this enabled us to move the car forward to the hoist.



























From inside. This gives a good idea just to how wide these arches are.













































the wiring loom gets smaller by the day. 









this is about finished apart from front wing and lights & cooler pipes.









My mate JJ has been with me every night and has been a massive help, he polished these up tonight.




































He even stayed late and helped me to put the rear anti roll bar on, as it's a really big job :chuckle: 


















The front doors are now fully finished, just need to mount the mirrors which will take 10mins. Rear quarter windows fitted & finished, I will get the rear & front screen in tommorrow and fit the boot. Its starting to take shape now.









TTFN :smokin:


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

This just keeps on getting better mate.......cool.


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Cheers Andy


----------



## Dan Norton (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi George,

Ive been forwarded to this post by a guy in a local car club.

Very impressed with the build up, good luck with completing the car before the year is out (as always with those type's of projects, there is always hundred more things to do than originally thought).

On the build up, look to direct some cooling to the brakes from the front bumber you will be running, anything aiming towards the top of the calipers will be very beneficial in "warm" conditions.

Cheers.

Dan Norton


----------



## Blackburn (Feb 4, 2007)

just a stunning build! Great work! 
loooks like what i've planed for my R33. 
I'm currently in the "stripping" stage of the rebuild.


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Dan Norton said:


> Hi George,
> 
> Ive been forwarded to this post by a guy in a local car club.
> 
> ...


Hello Dan

I have the brake cooling all under control, infact rad, cooler, brakes, box, diffs, engine cooling is all in hand :clap: 

The project just grew and we went further with it than first planned tbh. The photo's do not do the car & work justice IMO and there is so much more to this build/car than meets the eye! It has been fun to do though just looking forward to getting it out on the track!



Blackburn,
Good luck with your 33, the stripping took bloody ages, from December to march, that includes the new roll cage. It's funny as we are still removing weight now!!


George


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Good work mate. 

I keep noticing the stock r32 rims it sitting on at the mo with drag tires on them. Are they up for sale?


----------



## etikoner (Apr 14, 2007)

hope to see some wide sexy rims on there ! any plans for a diffuser?


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

etikoner said:


> hope to see some wide sexy rims on there ! any plans for a diffuser?



Have a look through the earlier pages, you will see the rims  

Yes I have got plans!!


----------



## LivingMovie (Oct 16, 2006)

I cant tell from the pictures, do the acrylic windows have frame sliders/support?
or are they fixed in and no roll down? Electric? or manual roll down

I am looking into acrylic windows but I would rather not have to mount frame supports.

what width are they? 3mm, 4? 5?
Sorry for all the questions :runaway: 

Thanks

PS: I love this build, I keep checking back for updates :chuckle:


----------



## Bling (Mar 26, 2003)

looking real good George, cant wait to see this in the flesh

Dan


----------



## Mitsu (Dec 15, 2007)

nice project mate. wat is is your wheels spec? 18x 11' or 12' ? also wat are the offsets. 

thanks 

ps keep up the good work


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

What an incredible read with some excellent pictures, well done.:bowdown1:


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Cheers guys!!

The windows are not fixed with a frame. They are able to be mounted in the standard door and be electric or wind, so you will have no problem swapping them for standrd glass. www.plastic4performance.co.uk 

Wheels are 18x11" tbh I m not sure on the offset as we got these specially made, They do fit perfect now too on the front, it was my mistake!

some more pics


----------



## jasper99 (Jun 16, 2008)

wow,

what a fantastic looking R32 GTR,
looks like a wonderful job you've done,
good luck with it at TA


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

OOH!! Getting there! Looks the business! :clap: :clap:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

2nd that.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

That's coming along very nicley George mate. 

How much time do you think you have in her already and how much to complete?

Andy.


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

I've been to see this beast being built up a few times now and all i can say is the pics really dont do it justice - EVERYTHING is like brand new and the attention to every last detail is more then any other GTR custom build i have seen before... i'd give my left nut to have this car ! 
Its a real piece of hardcore machinery 

p.s. ive found the parts for you now george so will pop by on the weekend.


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

just been a read the whole of this.. wow mate well done... start on my r32 next


----------



## tuRBy (Feb 8, 2006)

the custom wheels look awesome!, how much were they and who made them?


----------



## Dan Norton (Jun 23, 2008)

GeorgeGTR said:


> Hello Dan
> 
> I have the brake cooling all under control, infact rad, cooler, brakes, box, diffs, engine cooling is all in hand :clap:
> 
> ...


Nice one buddy......good to hear it!

Looking good with the kit etc....will be very interesting to see it running.

Dan


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Any updates ?


----------



## Dan Norton (Jun 23, 2008)

mambastu said:


> Any updates ?


Seconded.....any updates George?


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Yep come on George where's it up to?

You must have been busy working on it in the past 3 months!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I will be taking the White to George and Barrie over the winter for there love.:smokin::smokin:


They have done such a great job on there 32. Simply stunning.

With the help of D-C-Y you never know what 2009 will bring.


Mick


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

It's a secret !!

Once it's finished I will update with as much info and phots as you guys can handle.


Mick 

You will soon see them 7's :thumbsup:


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Let me no about your suspension mods, like I said when I spoke to you Id probly be interested.

Baz


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Tell you what George I think the new colour is miles better than the silver, although "in ya face" will look brilliant once the stickers are all over it. Great build mate keep it up


Smokey


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

hmm, none of the pictures work for me


----------



## Dan Norton (Jun 23, 2008)

Must be due and update now George?opcorn:


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

what happened to the pics ???


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Any updates....??


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

still sat in the garage covered up ... but this will come out one day to play , it is not actually far away at all 

ps- ive lost some of the build pics and they seem to have gone off here , does anyone have any saved , they can send me 

cheers barrie


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

any news on this project?


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

These are the only pictures I can find at the minute


----------



## TTOBES (Sep 28, 2007)

Any more news....


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

looks like it nearly got finished,but they stopped updating thread.
JAPANESE CARS AT DCY EUROPE - Japanese Import & Export Specialist - JDM Sports & Performance, 4x4's, MPV's, Tuning Parts, OEM Parts for Japanese cars


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Would have been a beast if it ever saw the track.....


----------

